# envirotex ?s



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

I started using envirotex for my repaints and it seems to be quite runny for me. I put my lures on a rotessire but it still runs onto the lip. I do tape it off. are you suppose to wait till it gets tacky then remove the tape? am I putting on too much? I just dont understand how you guys get it perfect. are you suppose to use 2 coats? thanks for any tips


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

How long are you letting your lures turn?


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like you are trying to put on too much for one coat. Use multiple thin coats if you need to.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

fishing_marshall said:


> How long are you letting your lures turn?


I let them turn till they dry


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

spinnerbayt said:


> Sounds like you are trying to put on too much for one coat. Use multiple thin coats if you need to.


Ditto spinnerbayt's remarks. It is easy to apply too much at once and leave spots that are thicker than others. I am still learning myself, and find that it's hard to brush it on evenly sometimes (if you want to do it with one coat). Especially around eyes or the lip where it has a tendency to pool up. 
I now use 2-3 thinner coats and find it's the way to go. At least for myself anyways.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I learned that the first coat will almost never be perfect...Are you heating the E-tex at all before application? Try storing it in a cooler place, it will thicken up for ya then. I like it a little more runny than thick and tacky. Its all personal preference. Even when I apply it a little more runny, however, it doesn't seem to run as much as you say for me.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Mix it walk away for 5-7min then go back...while clearing you can hear it and it will thin out


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

I use this as well what work's for me are two thin coats all so use the right brush for the size of your baits makes the world of a deference.


----------

